# Vbox Video kann ich nicht bauen Jemand ein Idee

## Numberfive

```

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:159:5: error: unknown field ‘pci_driver’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:160:5: warning: braces around scalar initializer [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:160:5: warning: (near initialization for ‘driver.bus’) [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:161:9: error: field name not in record or union initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:161:9: error: (near initialization for ‘driver.bus’)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:161:9: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:161:9: warning: (near initialization for ‘driver.bus’) [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:162:9: error: field name not in record or union initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:162:9: error: (near initialization for ‘driver.bus’)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:162:9: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:162:9: warning: (near initialization for ‘driver.bus’) [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c: In function ‘vboxvideo_init’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:184:5: error: implicit declaration of function ‘drm_init’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c: In function ‘vboxvideo_exit’:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:193:5: error: implicit declaration of function ‘drm_exit’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

```

```

================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.5-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3634092 total,   2788972 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1048572 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 29 Oct 2014 19:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo java qt

Installed sets: @qt5-addons, @qt5-essentials

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/java /var/lib/layman/qt"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apng berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cli cmake cracklib crypt cxx dri dvd exif flac fortran gdbm git gnome gtk iconv introspection ipv6 java jpeg lame lm_sensors mmx modules mp3 nano-syntax ncurses nls nptl nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre perl png python readline session slit sound sqlite ssl subversion tcpd toolbar truetype unicode vim-syntax vorbis wifi x86 xinerama xscreensaver zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.2.24 was built with the following:

USE="dri" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

```

----------

## msst

Kann das exakt gleiche Problem bestätigen. Ohne Lösung bisher.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, es hängt vermutlich mit dem vor kurzem stabil gekennzeichneten 3.16er Kernel zusammen - schaut dazu zb auch im schon vorhandenen Bug 526700

Workaround-Vorschlag: Versucht es mit einem kernel kleiner als 3.16 

```
emerge -av '<gentoo-sources-3.16'
```

 (ungetestet).

----------

## Numberfive

so weit ich das in erfahrung bringen konnte ist das es ein bekannter Bug von ViewBox ist der mit der Version 4.3.15 behoben wurde. Der Treiber kann einfach nicht mit dem Kernel. Jetzt habe ich "einfach" den Unstable frei geben (4.3.1 :Cool:  und dann geht alles so wie ich das gedacht habe. Den Kernel zurück Tauschen wollte ich nicht.

Habe eh mehr als ein Unstable packet drauf weil ich gerade versuche aus der Kiste Software zu schreiben.

----------

